
Can someone recommend a good copywriter? - thisisdallas
I have a bad time writing copy. I&#x27;m a technical person and I can&#x27;t figure out how to dumb down certain technical concepts.<p>I need to hire a copywriting to work on my landing page. Does anyone have any recommendations?
======
drewisawriter
Hi there, I'm a professional writer and may be able to assist. Email me at
drew@drewisawriter.com and let's talk. Cheers, Drew

------
dboles99
www.writingbydaniel.net

